# Columbia© 10/26 1971 Manual research



## Maxfrancou (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for the manual of my super snowblower.

Motor: Tecumseh HM80 155158E*

Model: 318-865-597

I have the manual for the motor but i need help to found informations about the machine. I did'n found any inscription on the machine (no serial number)


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like a mtd snow flite


----------



## Maxfrancou (Dec 6, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> looks like a mtd snow flite


Your right, but it's a Columbia.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

and it was likely built by mtd. no different than all the other brand machines that are built by mtd today. information on those old mtd's is difficult to come by. if you need parts you will have to likely find a snowflite that is similar and use it to get parts numbers or info


----------



## Maxfrancou (Dec 6, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> and it was likely built by mtd. no different than all the other brand machines that are built by mtd today. information on those old mtd's is difficult to come by. if you need parts you will have to likely find a snowflite that is similar and use it to get parts numbers or info


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It is made by MTD re branded as a Columbia, it is mechanically identical to a Snow Flite.

It is also newer than 1971, I would say it is probably mid 80's.


----------



## 350Rocket (11 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> It is made by MTD re branded as a Columbia, it is mechanically identical to a Snow Flite.
> 
> It is also newer than 1971, I would say it is probably mid 80's.
> 
> View attachment 185765


I just picked up a snowflite just like those machines. 8hp 24". Trying to figure out more about it including the year, but I'm guessing early to mid 80s. So far I've found based on the tag it was a replacement engine.


----------

